# Personal recommendations for breeders in MA area? (CT, NH, etc) More details here...



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

So first off, I've done plenty of research on the breed and have been more than obsessed with them for the last 3 years (looking things up about them when I'm bored). This isn't an impulse buy and everything has been thought out and discussed with my fiancee. We've been keeping an eye out for reputable breeders around the area but haven't had much luck. So I'm turning to you guys! I've searched google and this forum and such and this is what I've come up with. The two that look really good to me are Home - Welcome to Von der Insel German Shepherds and HOME - Ryanhaus Kennel

I am going to check these places out but I was wondering if any of you could help me find others with this criteria. I am looking for a German line and I honestly don't like the angled backs (less slope = better for me). I feel that they are less stable this way (I know this is up for debate but this is just what I feel). I am also specifically looking for your classic black/red or black/tan saddle back.

As for what kind of personality, I am mostly just looking for a companion. I will do agility training and things like that only for fun and for his benefit, but not for show or anything serious. I work from home (and that isn't changing for a long long time, if it ever will) so I will be able to spend a ton of time with him every day. Also, in case you were wondering, this is not my first dog. I've grown up with a couple and know what kind of responsibility they are.

Thanks for your help guys! I can't wait to bring my new best friend home!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I got Fanta from Von Grafenstein kennel in Willington, CT. we met the breeders and most of their dogs before committing and where very happy with what we saw (not that we really knew what to look for). Sue was very nice. 
it will give you another place to compare to if anything.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know either kennel personally, and am totally unfamiliar with the first one you listed. I am more familiar with ryanhaus. There is a member or two on this board (wolfiesmom for one) that has a ryanhaus puppy.

I gravitate towards the east german dogs vs west, just my thing, and have always heard good reports regarding von ryanhaus.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As for the first one, read the puppy contract carefully, and make sure that you are okay with all the requirements. Personally, I find it a bit too restrictive, but it might work for someone else.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not to judge a book by it's cover, but....the first site confuses me. They have pictures on their home page of dogs they did not breed or own (Hill and Yasko), plus those studs have over a thousand first generation offspring so they are not really unique to the kennel/line. The male's page has more pictures of Djenges than of him...??


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a Ryanhaus puppy. He is fantastic. I would highly recommend ryanhaus. Her dogs are gorgeous and their temperaments are fantastic. Wolfie is extremely intelligent, highly trainable, eager to learn, and extremely friendly. She has black and reds, and sables mostly, and sometimes solid blacks. Reasonable price too. Wolfie is a black and red and cost $1200


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for Claudia Romard and think she turns out really nice dogs from her kennel. 

Workingdog Kennel van Gogh


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

someone also just posted in another thread,,Goble shepherds,,who's stock comes from von hena c in NH...I have/had two dogs out of von hena c lines love them to death.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> someone also just posted in another thread,,Goble shepherds,,who's stock comes from von hena c in NH...I have/had two dogs out of von hena c lines love them to death.


Jakoda, Have you seen any pups out of Oso. I am planning on breeding to him in the next month or so? She had 3 studs on her site we were looking at, but he is the only one still available, the others are retired.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

For showline dogs (black/red) I would recommend von Grafenstein in CT, vom Ledgemere in MA, vom Hutfeld in NH and also I am expecting a litter myself next week in southern VT.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Dawn, have never met Oso or any pups out of him, he is "stunning" tho! I DO like his pedigree, I had a grafental dog out of the old grafental lines, and really liked him. I also had a grandson of Zorro (mom's side on Oso's ped) and he was the "perfect" dog in my opinion) 

What about THor? He is out of my Masi's "Max", and she seems to be using him maybe just within her own kennel? Not sure. But he's a nice dog to..

Wanda, (kleinhenhain) would probably know more about Thor (she bred him) and may have more personal knowledge of Oso,,pm her, I'm sure she'd be happy to share what she knows..

Good luck with the breeding, Oso, is a real stunner


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Diane. I am getting excited at the prospect of breeding to him. Just waiting on Yoko. Myself and Yoko's breeder spent the better part of 7 weeks looking for a stud for this breeding. I cant believe how many studs are being used that are not even x-rayed! Oso's pedigree will complement Yoko's nicely and the two pups going back to Yoko's breeder for her breeding program, will complement some lines she already has established. There are some great dogs in Oso's pedigree (Zorro, Lord, Sven, Held vom Ritterberg) Yoko has several great West German dogs in her pedigree. I think these two will produce some great working prospects.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds good, and please let us know how it goes!! Yes, anything that goes back to Held, I like) when it comes to working lines.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My fiance and I both own dogs from Von der Teuth Kennels in Oxford, Mass and Eastford, CT (they're moving), and I have no complaints about either dog.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

We just got our puppy from Birkenhof In Derby CT, very impressed! We have has 4 American show Shepherds in the past and we decided to go German this time. German Shepherd Dogs - Birkenhof Kennels - Breeder and Importer of Quality German Shepherds


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

You better have started a picture thread already. 

Congratulations.


----------



## steveevansjr (Oct 7, 2010)

I have sat on the couch for 3 hours with all their dogs and they were wonderful,before i left i placed a deposit on an upcoming litter. I am very excited to have one of their pups Goble Sheperds


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats Steve, definately post pics when you get him or her


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I also have a RyanHaus puppy. Thor is 10 weeks old and is Wolfie's 1/2 brother. Same sire, different dam. We have had Thor for about 3 weeks and he has been great. I would highly recommend Paula, she is a great breeder, who is definitely breeding responsibly and has a genuine love of the GSD.


----------

